# MT MartialArts Encyclopedia now has it's own domain name!



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2006)

While you can still get to the *MT MartialArts Encyclopedia* from martialtalk.net, you can now go there directly from  Martialpedia.com.

The domain was donated to the project by long time MT member *Zoran Sevic*, who also operates the excellent kenpothoughts.com web site.

I want to publicly acknowledge and thank Zoran for his contribution to the community project.

:cheers: and many thanks! :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2006)

What a Great Gesture~!! 
Thanks Zoran~!!

artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 27, 2006)

*EXCELLENT!

Thank you Zoran!*

artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 27, 2006)

Domo Arigato, Zoran
:asian:


----------



## Zoran (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the plug. It's no big deal, I'll probably write it off as a business expense. 

Speaking of martialpedia, have you considered to open and forum for the project here. Maybe make it a group membership. I would love to discuss some ideas but the wiki software is too clumsy for a decent discussions.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 27, 2006)

Great idea, Zoran!!  Since registration is a requirement to have edit capability, perhaps those who do sign up, can be added on to the group membership.  Perhaps call it "MartialPedia Discussion Forum"?  Maybe a more creative name than that.  We do have some threads devoted to that project, but could consolidate these under a new forum separate from MT Support.

Thank you for your help in setting this up with a domain name.  We appreciate it!  That will make it easier for others not necessarily affliated with MT to find Martialpedia.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2006)

The site is a great idea - thanks so much for the space!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you Zoran for this contribution


----------



## Zoran (Jan 27, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> That will make it easier for others not necessarily affliated with MT to find Martialpedia.



That was the idea. Although at the moment it's called Martial Talk Online Martial Arts Encylcopedia, I would like it to see it eventually just refered to Martialpedia. 

When it comes down to it, we want to get as many people involved as possible. Not just MT people. This will promote the wiki as a seperate project from MT. So those that may not be affiliated to MT, or those few crazy people who may not like MT, would feel welcome to contribute. 

Anyways, I would also like to see martialpedia.com become more than a redirect to www.martialtalk.net/wiki/. Maybe as a seperate site all together from Martial Talk project. Like Kenpotalk.com and FMATalk.com. 

As to the forum, it may be better to just add a seperate forum on martialpedia.com. For some of the same reasons I metioned above. Of course, it all comes down the boss.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2006)

Definitely an idea. I'll have to look into how to do the rearrangement of the software. The original idea's been modified a bit since we started, and having a dedicated domain name for it now opens some doors I hadn't considered. Rolling it out as a separate part of the community is a definite good idea.

As to the forum, I'll probably setup a public section here shortly. I'm not too impressed with the wiki talk pages as discussion areas myself.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the easy-to-remember domain name!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you Zoran!

This is one of those times I'm really glad to have high rep. power! Coming your way...


----------



## Zoran (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Jonathan 



			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> ...by long time MT member *Zoran Sevic...*


Holy cow!!!

It's been over 4 years alread!!

Just looked at my join date.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 29, 2006)

Could an entry for Danzan Ryu JuJutsu be added? Information can probably be paraphrased from their official website at http://www.danzan.com/HTML/intro.html.  I just do not really know how to start a new category on Martialpedia.  Thanks.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2006)

Do a search for the term. If it comes up blank, it should give you the option to add the page.

Also consider cribbing from Wikipidia itself. The content is free for the taking! (Really, it is.) Just copy-and-paste their page in (hie Edit this Page first to get at the code, though).


----------

